# الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم تصمتون ام الرب يقاتل



## احلى ديانة (17 يناير 2011)

يا جماعة فى غلط كبير بشوف الناس كلها بتقع فية 

الاية بتقول الرب يقاتل عنكم وانت تصمتون مش الرب يدافع

تعالى نشوف الاية مع بعض

سفر الخروج الاصحاح 14 : اية 14

14 الرَّبُّ يُقَاتِلُ عَنْكُمْ وَانْتُمْ تَصْمُتُونَ». 

ودا تفسيرها

تفسير القص انطونيوس فكري :

ية (14): "الرب يقاتل عنكم وانتم تصمتون."

الرب يقاتل عنكم= الله لم يدفعهم للحرب مع فرعون كما فعل معهم في حربهم مع عماليق وغيرهم فيما بعد، لأنهم لم يختبروا بعد المن السماوي ولا الشراب الروحي. هم خرجوا من مصر بلا خبرة في الجهاد. فالله لا يسمح لنا بحرب إلا في حدود إمكانياتنا.

تفسير تادرس يعقوب ملطي

. تذمر الشعب :

أ. اشتهى الشعب في أول ضيقة تصادفه بعد الرحيل، أن يعود إلى حياة العبودية عوضًا عن حياة الحرية ومعها الجهاد، مع أنه "من الأفضل لنا أن نموت ونحن في الطريق نبحث عن حياة الكمال عن أن نمتنع عن البحث عنها"[2].

ب. طلب موسى من الشعب أن يقفوا وينظروا خلاص الرب الذي يصنعه لهم... قائلاً لهم: "الرب يقاتل عنكم وأنتم تصمتون" [14]. إنه لا يدفعهم للحرب مع فرعون كما فعل معهم في حربهم مع عماليق وغيرهم فيما بعد، لأنهم لم يختبروا بعد المن السماوي ولا الشراب الروحي، خروجوا من مصر بلا خبز للجهاد... هكذا لا يطالب الإنسان بالجهاد إلاَّ بالقدر الذي يناسب إمكانياته وقدراته!

ياريت يا جماعة نشوف اى حد يقول الاية غلط ننبة ليها​​


----------



## ponponayah (17 يناير 2011)

> ية (14): "الرب يقاتل عنكم وانتم تصمتون."
> 
> الرب يقاتل عنكم= الله لم يدفعهم للحرب مع فرعون كما فعل معهم في حربهم مع عماليق وغيرهم فيما بعد، لأنهم لم يختبروا بعد المن السماوي ولا الشراب الروحي. هم خرجوا من مصر بلا خبرة في الجهاد. فالله لا يسمح لنا بحرب إلا في حدود إمكانياتنا.



جميل جداااااااااا بجد
وفعلا معظمنا بنقول الرب يدافع
ميرسى جداا يا فادى 
موضوع جميل وشرح رائع
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## Scofield (17 يناير 2011)

على فكرة يقاتل عنكم بتيجى بمعنى يدافع عنكم او يحارب من اجلكم و هى اشمل و اعم من يدافع بس


----------



## احلى ديانة (17 يناير 2011)

ponponayah قال:


> جميل جداااااااااا بجد
> وفعلا معظمنا بنقول الرب يدافع
> ميرسى جداا يا فادى
> موضوع جميل وشرح رائع
> يسوع يباركك​



ميرسى جدا لمرورك الرائع

​


----------



## كوك (17 يناير 2011)

_*صدقينى كتير بشوفها ​*_
_*ميرسى جدا يا احلى ديانة*_​ 

_*الرب يعوض تعب محبتك *_​


----------



## احلى ديانة (17 يناير 2011)

scofield قال:


> على فكرة يقاتل عنكم بتيجى بمعنى يدافع عنكم او يحارب من اجلكم و هى اشمل و اعم من يدافع بس



انا عارف يا ريمون انها معناها كدة برضوا
بس المشكلة الناس من كتير ما اتعودت بقت بتقولها يدافع

وصلت بجد لواحدة صحبتى انها بتناكف معايا وتراهنى انها يدافع

فكان لازم اعمل الموضوع علشان الناس تاخد بالها​


----------



## احلى ديانة (17 يناير 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*صدقينى كتير بشوفها ​*_
> _*ميرسى جدا يا احلى ديانة*_​
> 
> _*الرب يعوض تعب محبتك *_​



ميرسى كتير ليك يا كوك على مرورك الجميل

ويعوضك يا غالى​


----------



## kalimooo (17 يناير 2011)

لاء طبعاً في فرق بين يقاتل ويدافع

بغض النظر عن الكلمة التى ستليها

في العهد القديم  كان الرب يقاتل فعلاً 

وكان يقاصص ويكافىء انما الرب صالحنا  كبسر 

ورأف بنا فاخلى ذاته وتجسد  من اجل خلاصنا 

واصبح هو الذبيحة التى  نجسدها  دائماً في قداديسنا

القتال يتعني القتال وليس الدفاع فقط يعني تشمل القصاص 

الى اخره..

شكرااااااااا اخي احلى ديانة

الرب يسوع يبارك فيك..


----------



## Ramy.W (17 يناير 2011)

موضوع جميل يا فادي ربنا يباركك


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2011)

*موضوع جميل ابنى العزيز

ولى رأى فى هذا النص

أنه لا يعنى أن انضرب واسكت

لكن لازم اقول لضاربني: لماذا تضربني ... واحتج على هذا*


----------



## احلى ديانة (17 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> لاء طبعاً في فرق بين يقاتل ويدافع
> 
> بغض النظر عن الكلمة التى ستليها
> 
> ...



معنى الاية واضح وباين
واكيد غلط اننا نقولها يدافع

ميرسى لمرورك الجميل​


----------



## احلى ديانة (17 يناير 2011)

ramy.w قال:


> موضوع جميل يا فادي ربنا يباركك



ميرسى لمرورك الجميل يا حبى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## احلى ديانة (17 يناير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *موضوع جميل ابنتى العزيزة
> 
> ولى رأى فى هذا النص
> 
> ...



ميرسى لمرورك يا والدى الغالى
بس ملحوظة انا ابنك فادى :flowers:


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> ميرسى لمرورك يا والدى الغالى
> بس ملحوظة انا ابنك فادى :flowers:



*ههههههههههههههههه

اعذرني حبيبي ....... السن له احكامه

ربنا يفرح قلبك *


----------



## احلى ديانة (19 يناير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اعذرني حبيبي ....... السن له احكامه
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك *



لأا يا والدى مافيش داعى للعذر
احنا كلنا ولادك
ربنا يديم عمرك يا والدى​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 يناير 2011)

المهم أن نشعر بأننا فى حماية ربنا يسوع
نشعر بذلك فعلاً ونكون مطمئنين جداً لحمايته لنا
فإنه لم يقل فقط : فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق 
بل أيضاً قال : ولكن ثقوا أنا غلبت العالم
فإنه غلب العالم بمعنى سلطان إبليس ، غلب العالم بمعنى أنه أنقذنا من الجحيم
غلب العالم بمعنى أنه أعطانا القوة والقدرة على إحتمال الضيق والإضطهادات
أعطانا قوة عظيمة على الإحتمال ، ظهرت بكل جلاء فى إحتمال الشهداء للعذابات التى تفوق إحتمال البشر ، حتى أن إحتمالهم فى حد ذاته كان معجزة مبهرة ، أدت لإيمان الألاف ، وحتى أنه قيل أن عذابات ودماء الشهداء كانت بذرة أنبتت إيمان الكثيرين
لذلك نحن نطلب منه أن يهبنا قوة الإحتمال المعجزية هذه ، لتمجيد إسمه القدوس ، ولنشر الإيمان من خلال إحتمالنا المعجزى .


----------



## احلى ديانة (19 يناير 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> المهم أن نشعر بأننا فى حماية ربنا يسوع
> نشعر بذلك فعلاً ونكون مطمئنين جداً لحمايته لنا
> فإنه لم يقل فقط : فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق
> بل أيضاً قال : ولكن ثقوا أنا غلبت العالم
> ...



بجد رد رائع وجميل منك اخى مكرم

اكيد طبعا الرب حامينا ويدافع عنا فى كل مكان وزمان​


----------



## النهيسى (19 يناير 2011)

شكـــــرا جدا
رااائع
الرب يباركك​


----------



## احلى ديانة (19 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكـــــرا جدا
> رااائع
> الرب يباركك​



ميرسى لمرورك الجميل يا نهيسى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## bilseka (19 يناير 2011)

*احلى حاجة بالنسبة لي في الاية ديه
هي تصمتون وليس صامتون
اي ان الصمت فعل مضارع يفيد الاستمرار
وعلى راي البابا شنودة الثالث فم الذهب
نصمت لكي يتكلم الله​*


----------



## قصة رجاء بيـسوع (5 أغسطس 2013)

تعليق قصة رجاء بيسوع 
الرب يقاتل عنكم وانتم تصمتون 
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvvaYokCLNU&feature=youtu.be*


----------

